# new machine Circa £500



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello

Been out of the loop for some time now sorry

Have there been any new machines in the last twelve months?

Happy with my setup but accept its limits the new machine would have to be usable by my wife who doesn't fiddle as much as I do.

Any ideas


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Fracino Piccino may be of interest to you - closer to £600 but if you sell the existing machine it should cover it


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Cheers Glenn

Will have a look at that one. Is there anywhere we can see them in the flesh so to speak my wife would like to size them up only fair seeing as she's paying


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I only know of http://thecoffeemachinelondon.co.uk/ so far

The're in London, and being so close the Kings Road there might not be anything left in the kitty to be able to purchase it after being lured into all the shops enroute - based on experience with my wife walking down the Kings Road...


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Wondered if I could ring Francino direct Birmingham is a lot closer also the cherub is on offer

Missus likes the look of the Silva would it be worth the upgrade

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

made my mind up on the Silvia, well 90%. Any ideas where I may see one in the flesh so to speak preferably within traveling distance of Stoke


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Bit the bullet and ordered a rancillio from Steves, never worked so fast only took 12 months

waiting now


----------



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

Love my silvia, It's a very nice machine. Enjoy it when it arrives.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Cheers Scotty it's already been shipped so by Thursday should be trying the 3 extra bags I've ordered. Then I'll need some tips on surfing for optimum temp etc. btw Does anyone know how grind finness compares with the baby gaggia if you know what I mean


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Good purchase Gaz. Silvia can produce the finest shots once you get the hang of her.

Not sure about the grind comparison but with regards to temp surfing, the general rule for Silvia is flush the grouphead in short bursts (just a second or so at a time) until the heating light comes back on. The when it goes off time roughly 30 seconds. I find depending on the ambient temp in the room I sometimes wait upto 35 seconds then pull my shot.

If you're interested in a cost efficient mod have a search through DonRJ's posts as he fitted a thermocouple for less than a tenner which gave him pretty good results. I keep meaning to do it myself.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

MonkeyHarris am I correct in thinking that the 58.8mm tamper is the best fit, I'll look thru Dons posts re thermocouple but may be a bit soon to consider modifications as it hasn't arrived yet! Could always save for a pid though


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Gaz

The budget thermocouple and digital thermometer mod is a doddle to do and needs no alteration to the Silvia. Very handy for monitoring brew temp and steaming temp which aids timing your shot start and when to whack open the steam valve. You have to do a bit of hunting on Ebay to find a unit for the job as the seller I used is not active at the moment.

Don


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

TBH the 58.5mm tamper is probably a tad too big for the standard Silvia basket. For all my other baskets though Synesso etc. it is perfect. The problem is when tamping you can get a few coffee particles stuck inbetween the side of the basket and tamper causing them to get stuck together. It doesn't always happen and I devised a method to make it happen less. It doesn't bother me much as I like a seriously snugg fit but it may annoy others.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Have a look at the Espresso Gear Barista tampers at Coffee Hit, I find it a good match for the Silvia basket.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Machine arrived today 15 hours after ordering, spot on again Steve. Not had the chance to have a proper look yet as I didn't arrive from work until 10:30 anyhow switched on and ran water thru.

Thanks for the heads up on the tampers I will try my Motta first and see how it pans out

GAZ

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedstead (Aug 3, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I only know of http://thecoffeemachinelondon.co.uk/ so far
> 
> The're in London, and being so close the Kings Road there might not be anything left in the kitty to be able to purchase it after being lured into all the shops enroute - based on experience with my wife walking down the Kings Road...


I must say that I am a fan of this place. The choice and expertise is just second to none!


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Well had the first few cuppas love it to bits seems very well made needed to fine the grinder a couple of notches, steaming is a revelation with decent foam first attempt smitten!

Baby class Gaggia anyone?


----------

